# Handgrips



## Chaff1977 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to find a set of grips to suit the pictured trike. Bar is approximately 7 mm or 1/4 inch in diameter. Any info is appreciated.

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2015)

Is that a scale model or did your micrometer malfunction? If the bar is 1/4", that's smaller than a pencil's diameter.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Feb 13, 2015)

No malfunction, if you didn't guess by the use of the millimetre measurement first I actually live in Australia. This little child's trike is an early strap/flat steel strike made by Cyclops. Front wheel is 12 inch and rear wheels are 7 inch solid rubber. The handle bars are solid bars of steel.
To give a little perspective, if you look at the picture the previous owner has used a length of ordinary garden hose as replacement grips. That's how small the bars are.....

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## Chaff1977 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Another one with similar bars*

This is another form of early Cyclops with the same solid bar handle bars. This trike is a little bigger with a 20 inch front wheel. It has the wrong seat on it though

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 14, 2015)

Memory Lane Classics has pointed and ball end grips in 3/8" ID or 9.5mm listed on their website. They might have some 1/4" grips tucked away somewhere. I'm not sure what would be correct for this trike.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd look for some wooden grips, or even improvise a pair from old tool handles. Most strap trikes I've seen have 'em, like this:

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/blog/tag/strap-steel-tricycle/


----------



## Chaff1977 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I was hoping to find something close to original which was a rubber sort of material but I have been considering using wooden handles. They are probably the best option at the moment.

Thanks
Anthony


----------

